# Just bought my first shotgun



## ross_scott (Mar 10, 2009)

To some of you this would seem a bit weird, I have never owned a shotgun but always used rifles to cut a long story short last time I ever set my hands on a shotgun I was 18 and it was an old double barrel 12G it whacked me in the jaw and sat me on my ass (both barrels went off at the same time) I vowed to never touch a shotgun again and classified them as invented by the devil. well 17 years later I go to a hunting store with the intention of getting a shotgun (.410G) and the salesman conned me into getting a 12G Remington 11-87 sportsman semi-auto fired a box of ammo through it today and popped off a few crows and I never realised what I have missed out on by not owning a shotgun. So it looks like I got to go duck and pheasant hunting this year and looking forward to it. There is going to be a briley extended and ported rem mod choke going into it soon which is to help reduce muzzle climb I shoot with both lead and steel shot so the mod choke is what I will stick with


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Congrats*

11-87s are nice! I love guns but a 12ga. just makes me smile every time. Nothing like blowing a dove out of the sky on a cool morning with a 12ga.


----------



## mantis (Mar 10, 2009)

I own a 870 myself. Get em while you can


----------



## WVwoodsman (Mar 10, 2009)

I also own an 870, great shooting guns! I need to get a shorter barrel though. Congratulations on the 11-87 too.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 10, 2009)

WVwoodsman said:


> I also own an 870, great shooting guns! I need to get a shorter barrel though. Congratulations on the 11-87 too.



Me too, and I as well have been wanting to get a shorter barrel.


----------



## Robertbrown (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got (2) 870 express's and (1) 870 wingmaster. I've also got a Winchester 1300. Except for range, scatterguns are quite versitile. 
Hog hunting with a 12 ga pump loaded with 3" mag,#1 buckshot and a .22 pistol is as good as it gets.
I purchased a 410 a few years ago, but found it left too many squirrels in the tree. I think your better of with a 12 or a 20.


----------



## M.R. (Mar 10, 2009)

When my little brother was in high school, I picked up a second hand H&R single shot 10ga for him to goose hunt with.
When He came back after the first hunt with it He said: - [shouted]

"Here' 

I looked up and from approx. 15' away this gun was a-coming broadside at me, after I caught it. He then said:

"Now You Go Shoot It"

He still wasn't to happy with me even, after we went out and I put 3 rounds into the woodpile.


----------



## deer slayer (Mar 10, 2009)

My dad bought me a 11-87 sp w/30" vent rib barrel in 1990. Paid $475.00 back then. I was 15 at the time fell in love w/it (compared to my first which was a single shot 20 ga mule) I was brought up deer hunting, purchased a slug barrel been knockin'em down since. good choice!!!


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 10, 2009)

I paid $1300NZd for the 11-87 that was for the black synthetic camo colored was $1600NZD and that is at last seasons price the black synthetic is going up to $2000 and camo is heading up to $2500 at the end of this month so I was lucky to get in at the current tag price.

Now I will be buying an extended and ported choke for the shotgun I will be shooting both lead(upland game bird and possums and rabbit) and steel shot(ducks) currently it has a flush mount modified choke and I was looking into getting the improved modified choke made by briley what is your opinions


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 10, 2009)

M.R. said:


> When my little brother was in high school, I picked up a second hand H&R single shot 10ga for him to goose hunt with.
> When He came back after the first hunt with it He said: - [shouted]
> 
> "Here'
> ...



I think I would do the same 12g is probably my absolute limit at the moment until I can build up further recoil tolerance hell I refuse to even go near a 300wsm and the 270 or any rifle with a large recoil with the exception of rifles fitted with the limbsaver pad or a muzzle brake


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an 870 wingmaster and 2 1100's. I truly love all of them!


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 10, 2009)

*New Zealand Guns*

Hello Fellas from New Zealand
I own three shot guns,all 12 gauge.Interested what are the gun laws like in New Zealand/What do you have to get to own and buy rifles,shotguns,pistols?
Thanks 
Lawrence


----------



## ross_scott (Mar 10, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello Fellas from New Zealand
> I own three shot guns,all 12 gauge.Interested what are the gun laws like in New Zealand/What do you have to get to own and buy rifles,shotguns,pistols?
> Thanks
> Lawrence


to own a pistol you need to be a member of a pistol club and a letter has to be provided by the club to get your endorsement from the police But your pistol has to remain in the club locker until you have been a member for 12 months then you are allowed to keep it at home in a safe. you are also not permitted to fire a pistol unless you are at the pistol range you are not allowed to fire one in the forest or at the back of the farm. If you resign from the pistol club your pistol endorsement is removed from your licence and you will be no longer allowed to own a pistol.

Rifles and shotguns you just need to show your licence to the salesman prior to handling and purchase.

To obtain a firearms licence in New Zealand you need to go to a firearms safety class you must get all 7 of the questions relating to firearm safety correct if you get one of the 7 key questions wrong you fail the course and can not continue your application until you repeat the class when you pass you take your certificate to the police with a photo and some cash. Prior to your licence being approved after the course the police interview two referees that have known you for two years or more and they also inspect your house to make sure you have the appropriate firearms security in place and they also interview you at the same time and then they check your criminal record.

It takes alot to get a firearms licence and it takes very little to lose it.

The reason why firearms laws are so strict in New Zealand is because we have had an incident where a whole town was under siege by a madman who had military style rifles and he shot and killed alot of people (google the aramoana massacre) it is because of him things are so strict as well as firearms being big targets for thieves and there have been alot of people who have been idiots with firearms. we have one forest here where there are a number of firearms related incidents during the Stag roar each year where people have been shot by accident while carrying out their deer even when they have been wearing hi visibility clothing.


----------

